# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Maintenance Plan >  shrink

## mj_developer

میشه موارد مشخص شده در تصویر ضمیمه رو واسه من توضیح بدید؟

----------


## AminSobati

سلام دوست عزیزم؛
به ترتیب از بالا به پایین:

- زمانیکه دیتابیس به حجم مربوطه برسه، عمل Shrink اتفاق خواهد افتاد
- در هنگام Shrink، وقتی سایز فضای خالی به مقدار مورد نظر برسه، عمل Shrink موقف خواهد شد
- مشخص میکنه که آیا فضای اضافی که احتمالا بعد از Shrink بوجود اومده به ویندوز برگردونده بشه یا خیر

----------

